# Limitless review



## billc (Mar 26, 2011)

I just saw the movie Limitless, and I have to say it was a good movie.  It kept your attention, the character was interesting and it was a good time.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 26, 2011)

Review?


----------



## Big Don (Mar 27, 2011)

Omar B said:


> Review?


Minimalist review?
No spoilers...


----------



## billc (Mar 27, 2011)

There was good talk stuff and the clothes looked nice, and the girls were pretty, and the candy at the theater was good, and the root beer I had was good...and there was this one part in the movie that was really cool, and another part in the movie was kind of scary, and another part was sad, and then the best part was the part that was happy...


----------



## billc (Mar 27, 2011)

More accurately, you can get a synopsis of the movie and various viewpoints from the professional critics.  I enjoyed the movie and I think that if you are interested in what you have seen in the trailers, or the proffessional reviews, you should go and see it.  It was a good film.


----------

